# [Risolto] Spostare partizione di Root gentoo

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, visto che tutte le discussioni che ho trovato sono vecchie, oppure parlano di installazione apro questo thread.

Io ho gentoo, in precedenza avevo anche arch in dualboot, con un ssd ed un hdd.

La mia situazione era: sdb1 /Arch, sdb /gentoo su ssd, poi su hdd ho sda1 efi, sda6 swap ed sda7 /home condivisa tra gentoo ed arch.

Ora, ho eliminato arch, quindi uso solo gentoo, ma la sua root è la partizione di destra e come ben sapete non si può ridimensionare verso sinistra.

C'è un qualche sistema per spostare la Root verso sinistra, senza rischio di perdita dati? Chiaramente poi dovrei sistemare grub ed fstabLast edited by zar Marco on Mon Oct 09, 2017 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## antonellocaroli

Hai provato con una live, tipo SystemRescueCd , e spostare con gparted?

io una volta cosi ho ridimensionato la root creando uno spazio Libero e che poi ho usato per allargare la partzione di boot...al riavvio é partito tutto normalmente...

non so se fa al tuo caso...meglio un backup prima...

----------

## sabayonino

se la tua partizione da spostare è l'ultima , la devi spostare verso sinistra passando tra le altre partizioni finchè non la posizioni dove ti interessa per il ridimensonamento.

ho fatto di recente la stessa cosa con dello spazio libero che avevo per la partizione di backup che si stava riempendo.

Ovviamente devi avere almeno qualche bytes di spazio libero e le partizioni devono essere smontate.

si raccomanda :

- Backup dati e/o cloning dello stato attuale del disco

- Tutte le partizioni interessate devono essere smontate

- Gparted per comodità

- SystemrescueCD che ha tuitto il necessario ed è basata su Gentoo...

----------

## zar Marco

Tra poco posto l'esatto componimento del mio fdisk. Comunque devo spostarlo verso sinistra in un ssd diviso in due sole partizioni, una libera tra poco

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, allora questo è l'esatto componimento dell'ssd con la root di gentoo 

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 223,6 GiB, 240057409536 bytes, 468862128 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x565613c9

Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1            2048 146802687 146800640    70G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2  *    251660288 468860927 217200640 103,6G 83 Linux

```

sdb1 è una partizione che posso/devo eliminare, quindi in fine devo solo spostare. Ma è una procedura lunga e/o problematica?

----------

## antonellocaroli

Secondo me, tenendo conto delle raccomandazioni di sabayonino,  la puoi tranquillamente spostare con gparted avviando con SytemrescueCd.

Chiaramente diventerá sdb1 e ti dovrai assicura che mantenga il flag a boot

Per i tempi dipende da quanto é piena sdb2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma soprattutto

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> - Backup dati e/o cloning dello stato attuale del disco 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## zar Marco

Quindi, in pratica, faccio un backup (posso farlo direttamente da systemrescue?) poi con gparted clono?

Clonandolo dovrebbe spostarsi anche il flag boot no?

Ultima cosa, dovrò reinstallare anche grub immagino giusto?

```
 cloning dello stato attuale del disco
```

Questa parte non mi è chiarissima

----------

## antonellocaroli

Presumo sia fare una Copia dll´intero Disco compresa la struttue

chiaramente ti serve un altro HD per la Copia del buckup almeno della stessa dimensione

lo puoi fare anche con dd da un terminale da Systemrescue, dai un occhio qua:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning

opp redoBackup

http://redobackup.org/

non penso ci sia bisogno di reistallare grumb...

Comunq io per evitare sorprese farei una Cosa maccheronica:

ridimensionerei sdb1 di 500mb tipo...e mi sposterei e ridimensionerei sdb2

Per il flag (*) boot te ne assicuri con fdisk...se non é presente 

```
fdisk /dev/sdb

a

Numero della partizione che deve avere il flag

w

```

ma non fidarti troppo di me... :Smile: 

----------

## Maxxx

Io i backup li faccio così:

```
dd if=/dev/sd(...) conv=notrunc,noerror | gzip > /percorso/file.gz
```

Lo lancio da un altro hard disk in cui ho un altro sistema operativo Linux e il disco da clonare deve essere smontato.

Per fortuna non ho mai avuto bisogno di effettuare un restore del backup, ma che io sappia questo comando clona l'intero disco, quindi anche il bootloader.

----------

## zar Marco

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Io i backup li faccio così:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/sd(...) conv=notrunc,noerror | gzip > /percorso/file.gz
> ```
> ...

 

volendo posso eseguirlo dal sistema che andrò ad eliminare e fare in modo che il backup sia salvato nella /home che risiede fisicamente in un altro hdd?

Se no systemrescuecd ha anche utility per il backup?

Poi e consigliabile gparted o è meglio partimage?

----------

## Maxxx

Entri con systemrescuecd, (partizione di gentoo sdb smontata) cloni la partizione sdb2 con il comando "dd" e salvi il file zippato su home (su altro hard disk).

Premetto che non ho mai usato systemrescuecd, ma immagino che ci sia una riga di comando in cui utilizzare "dd".

----------

## zar Marco

Sì sì ha dei terminali, e tanti tool simpatici, tipo gparted, rsync partimage. Domani provo a fare come mi hai consigliato

----------

## Maxxx

Scusa ho sbagliato una cosa... non credo che clonare un disco su un altro disco tramite systemrescuecd si possa zippare.

Zippi solo se salvi sullo stesso disco sul quale stai eseguendo il sistema operativo che esegue il comando "dd".

In altre parole, nell'esempio mio di prima io zippo il file del backup di un altro disco smontato, ma lo zippo sull'hard disk in cui ho avviato il Linux che sta eseguendo "dd".

```
dd if=/dev/sd(...) conv=notrunc,noerror | gzip > /percorso/file.gz
```

Esempio, copio tutto /dev/sdb2 (che è il disco di gentoo) su  /percorso/file.gz (esempio /home/user/download/backup.gz) che però si trova su sda, ovvero sul disco in cui c'è il sistema che ha lanciato "dd".

Quindi, il disco di /home deve essere più grande di /sdb2.

Non so se sia fattibile entrare con chroot sul disco di /home e a questo punto lanciare "dd" direttamente da li e così essere in grado di zippare il backup.

Non sono sicuro al 100% ma credo che sia così.

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie, dovrò studiarmelo un po'

----------

## sabayonino

https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=It:Cloning_Sabayon_dd

ovvio che vale per ogni distribuione/sistema

----------

## Maxxx

Giusto, può montare /dev/sda7 su /mnt (o su una qualsiasi altra directory) direttamente da sysrescuecd e zippare il backup lì.

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille, domani provo e prima di cancellare la partizione originale vedrò che funzioni tutto

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, allora, ho clonato con sabayonino, tutto ok, Vado per cambiare fstab, ma ho impostato gli UUID ed ho scoperto che è tutto uguale, ma se vado a far partire gentoo mi parte comunque dalla stessa vecchia partizione. Cosa mi sto dimenticando?

----------

## Maxxx

Grub?

----------

## zar Marco

Guarda, ti giuro ma non ho idea di come installarlo, mi spiego, la mia gentoo sta partendo su un pc con uefi dal recupero di una vecchia installazione su pc con sistema bios.

So che sembra un casino e provo a spiegarmi:

avevo un vecchio pc con installato gentoo, quel pc è morto, allora ho spostato l'ssd sul nuovo pc e si è avviato in automatico, quindi non so se devo seguire la guida per mrb o per gpt

----------

## zar Marco

questa è la composizione dei miei dischi 

```
┌─[root@hptoo] - [/home/martoo] - [2017-10-06 10:55:39]

└─[0] <> fdisk -l

Disk /dev/ram0: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram1: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram2: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram3: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram4: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram5: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram6: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram7: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram8: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram9: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram10: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram11: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram12: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram13: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram14: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram15: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 14832E2C-71A4-47A1-B244-9F757880B7BA

Device          Start        End   Sectors   Size Type

/dev/sda1        2048     739327    737280   360M EFI System

/dev/sda2      739328    1001471    262144   128M Microsoft reserved

/dev/sda3     1001472  489213951 488212480 232,8G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda4  1922813952 1924820991   2007040   980M Windows recovery environment

/dev/sda5  1924820992 1953523711  28702720  13,7G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda6   489213952  505620479  16406528   7,8G Linux swap

/dev/sda7   505620480 1217050623 711430144 339,2G Linux filesystem

/dev/sda8  1217050624 1217460223    409600   200M EFI System

/dev/sda9  1217460224 1915402231 697942008 332,8G FreeBSD UFS

/dev/sda10 1915402232 1922813951   7411720   3,5G FreeBSD swap

Partition table entries are not in disk order.

Disk /dev/sdb: 223,6 GiB, 240057409536 bytes, 468862128 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x565613c9

Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1  *         2048 207871999 207869952  99,1G 83 Linux

/dev/sdb2       251660288 468860927 217200640 103,6G 83 Linux

```

Io ho clonato sdb2 su sdb1, spostando il flag boot. sda7 è la /home

----------

## Maxxx

Cosa ti da

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## zar Marco

Premetto che attualmente sto scrivendo dalla vecchia partizione gentoo e sono entrato, tramite chroot, nella nuova partizione. Questo è l'output del comando 

```
(chroot) hptoo / # cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd1,msdos1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd1,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo ...'

   linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro  

   echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

   initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo-advanced-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro  

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo-recovery-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo-advanced-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro  

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo-recovery-254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

credo l'errore sia nella partizione di root, qui segna  hd1,dos1, ma se ho capito bene per avere la prima partizione del secondo disco dovrebbe essere hd1 dos0 giusto?

----------

## Maxxx

Non sono molto esperto di configurazione del file grub.cfg, ma io proverei a controllare su questa riga

 *Quote:*   

> linux   /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro

 

Se l'UUID è quello di sdb2 o  sdb1

Che io sappia Grub classifica il primo disco (sda) come hd0, e il secondo (sdb) come hd1, quindi sul tuo grub.cfg "hd1" dovrebbe essere corretto. Le partizioni, invece, non partono da zero, ma da 1, quindi msdos1 mi sembra corretto  ... ma come ti ho già detto sulla configurazione di Grub so aiutarti poco.

----------

## zar Marco

Il problema è che hanno lo stesso UUID, ero andato per modificarlo ma è lo stesso

```
┌─[root@hptoo] - [/home/martoo] - [2017-10-06 11:36:30]

└─[0] <> blkid

/dev/sdb2: UUID="254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="565613c9-02"

/dev/sda1: LABEL="SYSTEM" UUID="D224-521F" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="06a19107-706c-4700-8087-1d6a2a5334ff"

/dev/sda6: UUID="1d596c35-2e8d-4796-9a19-83770e497450" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="69cc3fed-50ec-4be0-a39e-fc7971ce0ef3"

/dev/sda7: UUID="5849d6b6-3410-41d1-a1ec-a3cb9f78a9e8" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="aa40d595-9255-4085-b481-7071fe3cb20e"

/dev/sdb1: UUID="254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="565613c9-01"

```

cambia il PARTUUID

Questo è il fstab vecchio, cioè quello in funzione

```
┌─[root@hptoo] - [/home/martoo] - [2017-10-06 11:36:33]

└─[0] <> cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=D224-521F      /boot/efi       vfat      noauto,noatime   1 2

UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

UUID=5849d6b6-3410-41d1-a1ec-a3cb9f78a9e8      /home      ext4      noatime      0 1

UUID=c236450a-9460-4315-989f-bfcb0d4e63ee      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=8G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime   0 0

```

Questo è di quello clonato

```
(chroot) hptoo / # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=D224-521F      /boot/efi       vfat      noauto,noatime   1 2

UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

UUID=5849d6b6-3410-41d1-a1ec-a3cb9f78a9e8      /home      ext4      noatime      0 1

UUID=c236450a-9460-4315-989f-bfcb0d4e63ee      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   size=8G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime   0 0

```

----------

## Maxxx

Non vorrei che Grub avvii correttamente /dev/sdb1 come /boot (che potrebbe essere "hd1,msdos1" su grub.cfg), ma tramite la riga

```

linux /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb ro
```

carica il sistema operativo presente su sdb2, visto l'UUID.

----------

## zar Marco

Ora ho provato a reinstallare grub in chroot, provo a riavviare e se parte sempre da sdb2 vorrei provare a cancellare la partizione

----------

## Maxxx

Prima di cancellare la partizione sdb2 io la salverei anche su /home (/sda7)... un backup su un altro disco fisico è più sicuro.

Comunque non so se così risolvi lo stesso, perchè se come suppongo ti carica sdb2, trovandola vuota non avvia nessun sistema operativo.

Non lo so, ma se fosse una cosa fattibile io proverei ad "accorpare" sdb2 (una volta salvata e cancellata) su sdb1 di modo che diventi una partizione unica.

----------

## zar Marco

Se no avevo anche pensato di cambiare fstab rimettendo il numero della partizione al posto degli UUID, e dopo rilanciare l'installazione di grub. Vedo come fare, magari la tua proposta è la più pratica

----------

## Maxxx

no, hai ragione tu... più pratica è cambiare fstab rimettendo il numero della partizione.

Prima prova così, tanto per vedere se funziona. Successivamente, avendo una sdb2 vuota, vedrai cosa farci.

----------

## zar Marco

Poi chiaramente riaccorperò lo spazio ad sdb1, e magari rimetto gli UUID. Poi vedrò se tenere 250 gb di Root o magari provare ad installare qualcos'altro

Edit:

Ho messo la dicitura classica al posto degli UUID in fstab, ma continua a partire la vecchia gentoo, ma credo di avere un altro problema.

Ho provato a reinstallare grub, tramite chroot ma già dando emerge --sync mi da error3 e se provo a reinstallare un pacchetto già installato (grub2) mi va in errore

----------

## Maxxx

Una cosa mi sfugge, come fai a capire che avvia la vecchia gentoo invece della nuova se la nuova é un clone esatto della vecchia? Ti accorgi perché sdb1 é smontato?

----------

## zar Marco

perché questo è l'output di mount 

```
┌─[root@hptoo] - [/home/martoo] - [2017-10-06 02:58:42]

└─[0] <> mount

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1013885,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb2 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

/dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,stripe=32741,data=ordered)

tmpfs on /var/tmp/portage type tmpfs (rw,noatime,size=8388608k,mode=775,uid=250,gid=250)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /run/user/1000 type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=700,uid=1000)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/gentoo type ext4 (rw,relatime,stripe=32732,data=ordered)

udev on /mnt/gentoo/dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1013885,mode=755)

devpts on /mnt/gentoo/dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /mnt/gentoo/dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

mqueue on /mnt/gentoo/dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/proc on /mnt/gentoo/proc type proc (rw,relatime)

sysfs on /mnt/gentoo/sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /mnt/gentoo/sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /mnt/gentoo/sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /mnt/gentoo/sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

efivarfs on /mnt/gentoo/sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)

cgroup_root on /mnt/gentoo/sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /mnt/gentoo/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /mnt/gentoo/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpuacct on /mnt/gentoo/sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

/dev/sdb2 on /mnt/gentoo/tmp type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

/dev/sda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot/efi type vfat (rw,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

```

ora sono in chroot su sdb1 ma come vedi non lo segna.

Se provo a dare mount da terminale in chroot mi da questo

```
root on hptoo ven ott 06 14:59:12

[dir.= /]  > mount

/dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,stripe=32732,data=ordered)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1013885,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

/dev/sdb2 on /tmp type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
```

----------

## Maxxx

Quindi se all'avvio non monta sdb1 vuol dire che grub avvia sdb2...

Io sul mio fstab, come opzione sulla partizione di /boot ho "defaults", mentre tu hai "noauto,noatime"... l'opzione noauto significa che il device non deve essere montato automaticamente, ma può essere montato con un comando esplicito... l'opzione defaults, invece, include "auto", vedi qua:

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab

----------

## Maxxx

Scusa, mi faresti una prova?

Dimmi l'output di

```
ls -al /dev/desk/by-uuid
```

da chroot su sdb1

----------

## zar Marco

Che faccio, provo a modificare /etc/grub.d/?

----------

## zar Marco

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Scusa, mi faresti una prova?
> 
> Dimmi l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
(chroot) root@hptoo $ ls -al /dev/sdb1 /by-uuid

ls: cannot access '/by-uuid': File o directory non esistente

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 ott  6 15:13 /dev/sdb1

```

Ma notavo che ho in noatime tutti i dischi, ma è così pure da dove sto scrivendo

----------

## Maxxx

Provo a fare il punto della situazione:

In pratica il backup di sdb2 ha salvato su sdb1 gli stessi file, tra cui il file /etc/fstab che quindi, essendo stato copiato da sdb2, contiene l'UUID di sdb2 (e non di sdb1)... a conferma di ciò, per vedere il vero UUID di sdb1 (che non sia uguale a quello del file fstab) lanciare 

```
ls -al /dev/desk/by-uuid
```

Il fatto che su fstab di sdb1 hai sostituito l'UUID con il reale device, avrebbe dovuto togliere ogni dubbio, invece non parte lo stesso e mi viene il sospetto che forse è proprio quell'opzione "noauto" che dovrebbe diventare "defaults"... ma se sdb2 si avvia lo stesso con l'opzione "noauto", da cosa può dipendere?

Per ora non mi viene in mente niente, se non di provare a vedere il reale UUID di sdb1 e metterlo su fstab di sdb1 con l'opzione "defaults" sul device /boot... secondo me è da provare.

----------

## Maxxx

Non 

```
ls -al /dev/sdb1 /by-uuid
```

ma

```
ls -al /dev/sdb1/by-uuid 
```

togli lo spazio dopo sdb1

----------

## zar Marco

```
(chroot) root@hptoo $ ls -al /dev/sdb1/by-uuid 

ls: cannot access '/dev/sdb1/by-uuid': Non è una directory

```

Non mi restituisce niente   :Shocked: 

----------

## Maxxx

```
ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
```

scusa /dev/disk/by-uuid

----------

## zar Marco

```
(chroot) root@hptoo $ ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 220 ott  6 15:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 160 ott  6 15:12 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 1A8E424E8E42229D -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 1d596c35-2e8d-4796-9a19-83770e497450 -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 ott  6 15:13 2016-10-02-07-25-26-00 -> ../../sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 254cbe70-ff7d-47e4-9a6a-e6a771ba66eb -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 36AA5469AA54281F -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 5849d6b6-3410-41d1-a1ec-a3cb9f78a9e8 -> ../../sda7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 5B81-1818 -> ../../sda8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 780877050876C1A4 -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 ott  6 15:13 D224-521F -> ../../sda1

```

Ecco, ora ci siamo, ma non segna tutte le partizioni

----------

## Maxxx

Grub punta a sdb1, l'UUID è quello, che però è anche quello di sdb2... e se provi a mettere l'opzione "defaults" su fstab di /boot di sdb1?

Altrimenti non mi viene in mente altro... mi dispiace.

Al limite puoi provare a postare sul forum internazionale, lì sicuramente troverai risposta.

----------

## Maxxx

Un'altra prova che farei, sempre dentro sdb1, è ricreare automaticamente il file grub.cfg dando il comando

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

come utente root

Per fare questo, però la cartella /boot deve essere montata.

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie, intanto ho scritto sul forum internazionale, speriamo.

Riguardo al cambiare fstab, perché quindi / home e swap si caricano anche se in fstab sono in noatime?

----------

## Maxxx

Non è il noatime, ma il noauto... 

```
...

UUID=D224-521F      /boot/efi       vfat      noauto,noatime   1 2

...
```

comunque alla fine non sarà nemmeno quello, perchè anche su sdb2 è così ma si avvia lo stesso

----------

## zar Marco

mah, causa mancanza di tempo, fino a lunedì non tocco più, intanto grazie mille, con l'inizio di settimana prossima tornerò a pensarci

----------

## Maxxx

Scusami se torno indietro di qualche post, ma come ti avevo già detto non sono molto ferrato di Grub... stavo proprio ora leggendo un'altra cosa rispetto a quello che ti avevo detto prima, ovvero che per Grub anche le partizioni partono dal numero zero, quindi potresti avere avuto ragione tu dicendo di provare a cambiare "hd1,msdos1" in "hd1,msdos0" sul file grub.cfg, così da poter essere sdb1.

----------

## zar Marco

Ormai non ci do più fuori. Ho cercato in tutti i file dentro ad /etc/grub.d ma no riesco a capire dove devo cambiare

----------

## zar Marco

Alla fine, stavo pensando che forse l'errore sta nell'installazione di grub.

Se do grub-install completa la procedura ma dice che la partizione di boot, che ho montato prima di entrare in chroot è in sola lettura

----------

## zar Marco

OK , ho risolto cambiando l'UUID di sdb1 e rigenerando grub. Ora non so se fidarmi ad eliminare sdb2, questo è l'output di mount 

```
proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1013885,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,stripe=32732,data=ordered)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

/dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,stripe=32741,data=ordered)

tmpfs on /var/tmp/portage type tmpfs (rw,noatime,size=8388608k,mode=775,uid=250,gid=250)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /run/user/1000 type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=700,uid=1000)

```

come si vede non sono più in sdb2, quindi credo di essere a posto

----------

## Maxxx

Ottimo, alla fine ti hanno consigliato bene sul forum internazionale.

----------

## zar Marco

Si si, anche se la soluzione proposta nel mio caso non andava bene, siccome ho due dischi, uno in gpt ed uno in dos, almeno così mi dice fdisk, ho fatto una ricerca ed ho trovato come modificare l'uuid

----------

## sabayonino

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

>  siccome ho due dischi, uno in gpt ed uno in dos

 

 :Confused:   sono quei picocli particolari che se ti sfuggono anche se sono belli evidenti , ti fanno impazzire   :Laughing: 

----------

## zar Marco

Eh sì, prossimo cambio disco sto ben attento

----------

